# DTS 6.1 question...



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

While I do have DTS, I don't have DTS 6.1. I recently rented Goldmember and the audio option included Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 6.1. Think my best bet is still the DTS selection?

I figured, the addition to 6.1 is two subwoofers, correct? (left and right) So, since most bass is nondirectional anyway the receiver should just default both sub channels to my single sub and I'd be fine. 

I switched back and forth between DD5.1 and DTS6.1 a bit and both sounded good. The DD5.1 seemed to have a little more in the center channel which made it appear fuller...but I didn't stay long enough to hear special effect differences and the depth of my rear channels.

(on a side note, I just watched Spider Man which has good sound and takes advantage of a full rear.)

-todd


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

6.1 is 3 front, 3 rear and 1 subwoofer.

If you don't have a 6.1 receiver and a center rear, you won't hear a difference.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

oh...so the only difference is a center rear channel.

my sony DVD player shows a graphic speaker representation when you choose the different soundtracks. i thought it showed 2 SubWs, but i could be mistaken.

I may be thinking of ESX 7.1 (or something like that) that has the speakers you mentioned, plus two subs.

thanks....


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

7.1 is three front, 2 sides and 1 rear split into 2 (kinda your center rear split)....1 subwoofer.

Like youy said, SWs are non-directional so there's never a need for more than one....just more wattage!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I jumped the gun about 6 months too early in buying my new receiver. It's a Yamaha that decodes the 6.1 and matrixes the 6th channel through the rear surrounds. 

Any additional sub specs would have to be to the right of the decimal: 6.2 since the .1 refers to the LFE channel.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I actually have th RX-V1200. 7.1 is a waste as you need a separate amp.

6.1 will do just fine. You can always split the rear center signal with a RadioShack jammy and get your 7.1.

If you have a 5.1 ES or DTS-6.1 EX the Yamaha will fully decode all 6 if you have the same model as me. Matrix is only for true 5.1 signals. DTS seems to be much better in 6.1.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Seven sounds pretty good in DTS 6.1


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *If you have a 5.1 ES or DTS-6.1 EX the Yamaha will fully decode all 6 if you have the same model as me. Matrix is only for true 5.1 signals. DTS seems to be much better in 6.1. *


Quick correction: it's *DTS-ES and Dolby Digital-EX.*
Also, DTS has NEO:6 (takes 2-channel stereo source to 6.1)
and Dolby Pro Logic II (takes 2-channel stereo source to 5.1)


----------

